# The Vostok Amphibia Bezel...



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi list....

I would like to know why the Vostok Amphibia does not have an uni-direcional bezel......It is a must on a diver's watch......maibe there is a good reason ( a russian reason ) I don't know.....

Thanks in advance camarades

Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Probably because they are made to such a low price.

They are great value for money.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Vostok design is not the exactly modern.A lot of older diver watches have bi-directional bezels including the Sub.

As Roy says they are great value for money,and Vostok do not have the massive profit margins that the high end Swiss makers do,so I suppose their R&D and design department is not the best funded in the industry.

I love Russian watches for what they are good value and unique designs(except for Poljot copies).No diver is going to risk his life diving with a Vostok if he has a choice he is going to use a modern dive computer.Even modern high end Swiss stuff is more sports jewelry.No proffesional diver is going to use a Blancpain or Chopard,more likely a Seiko Casio,Suunto.Saying this,the Sub and Seadweller are still used by some dive companies.

I seem to have gone a little off topic,getting back to Vostok,they are good waterproof watches,great for swimming,washing the car etc,the days when the Russian military would have used them(if ever)for diving is long gone.

Alex


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

First of all thanks Roy and Alex for the prompt reply.....

Alex, you touched an interesting point....I have some 20 years as a non professional wreck diver.....on the beginning I used quartz watches an a dive table.....then appeared the dive computers.....they were fantastic...I retire my old watch and dive table.....but one day, during a deep dive, the computer's battery went down and that "damm" thing stops calculating my decompression limits.....fortunately my buddy diver also have a same computer and I finished the dive ok glued to him.....from that time on I keep diving with my computer AND a dive watch AND an old fashioned dive table.....just in case. Another day my quartz dive watch also went off due to the battery....so I decided I need a automatic....no more japanese plastic stuff....

I'll try the Vostok seriously as a backup dive time instrument.....that's why I would miss the one way bezel.....but I belive the Vostok will serve me well...

Thanks for you priceless oppinion....

Oliveto


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Oliveto, it is nice to have a semi-professional diver here.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Welcome Oliveto.

I agree the Vostok will make a good back up,just make sure you have a primary time source.

Please let us know how you get on with the Vostok when diving.I know of no one who has dived with one,so it will be interesting to find out how it performed.

Alex


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

I believe my watch is arriving next week .....I'm planning a 47 m (140 ft.) dive next weekend...let's see if it holds the pressure......

Regards to all

Oliveto


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oliveto,

How did the dive go?

I have been using a Vostok Neptune on the wrist for one week 24/7 and it's running at less than +10 seconds a day. That's much better than Vostok's -10 to + 60 seconds a day estimate.

Wearing the watch for 16 hours a day I achieved +13 seconds a day. It seems that an automatic watch does need to be worn to get the best perfomance from it.

Still, not bad for a cheap Ruskie watch!

I just love 'em.

Regards,

Stan.


----------



## Oliveto (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi there Stan.....

My dive was transfered to october....we are having high surf here in Brazil.....Copacabana Beach looks like Waimea.....very tought...even for a Vostok.....

Well my Amphibia is working very irregular.....one day it's running like a Rolex....the other day goes 20 s faster or 10 s slower.....very strange....I'll take it to a nice watch repair to have a close look....

Yes I love mine too....very charming....my friends have Seikos, Orient, Casios and all that japanese stuff......I just play the " Macho Diver " role saying:

- Japanese junk.....mine is a russian Vostok camarade !!!!!!

Regards to all

Oliveto


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Oliveto,

Sorry to hear that the dive been put back, and very sorry the Vostok's running baddly.

May sound silly, and I'm sorry if you have done this, try winding it every other day. Just in case your wrist movement is not enough to keep the auto fully wound. No disrespect meant. That's why I now wear mine 24/7 and check it for winding every other day.

Hope you can get it fixed in time for the next dive. Don't loose faith!

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

Bezel, well, it's been said, it's a budget watch, so that feature got compromised. Mine served me well when I was snorkelling last year, all in all, it spent hours per day in the water for a week, and the only problem I had was a little rusting around one pin in the bracelet, because I can't have rinsed it adequately afterwards once.

Performs well, and looks pretty good for the money. I'll be interested to hear how well it does perform at greater than snorkelling depths.


----------

